# Lebensdauer



## Elektriko (23 August 2022)

Hallo,
wie geht euch mit diesem Thema?
Nach der Lebensdauer einer Maschine (zB 20 Jahre Elektrik oder Mechanik) was macht ihr um die Maschine weiter zu betreiben? 
Gruß


----------



## winnman (24 August 2022)

so nach 10 Jahren mal beurteilen wie der Zustand ist, nach 15-18 Jahren ev. mal generell überarbeiten.

Ev. Mechanik lassen, Steuerung erneuern.
Wenn nach 20 Jahren noch alles OK -> an die nächsten 10 Jahre denken

Ich glaube das kann man so nicht verallgemeinern, das hängt sehr stark vom Maschinentyp, Auslastung/Betriebsstunden, Pflege, . . . ab
Wenn eine Anlage (hier eher nicht Maschinen) wie Kraftwerke, Trinkwasserpumpwerke, Umspannwerke nach 20 Jahren komplett zu erneuern wären dann ist inakzeptabel.
Steuerungstausch, Revisionen, . . . nach 15-20 Jahren sind aber OK

Produktionsmaschinen die 27/7 mit Vollgas laufen, wird aber was anderes sein.


----------



## Elektriko (24 August 2022)

winnman schrieb:


> so nach 10 Jahren mal beurteilen wie der Zustand ist, nach 15-18 Jahren ev. mal generell überarbeiten.
> 
> Ev. Mechanik lassen, Steuerung erneuern.
> Wenn nach 20 Jahren noch alles OK -> an die nächsten 10 Jahre denken
> ...


Danke für Deine Antwort.
Aber nach diesen z.B 20 Jahren, muss der Betreiber den Hersteller kontaktieren? Oder kann der Betreiber die "Renovierung" machen? Wer wird dann den Hersteller der Maschine sein? Ich denke den Betreiber, aber ist es üblich/richtig so zu machen,?


----------



## s_kraut (24 August 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie geht euch mit diesem Thema?
> Nach der Lebensdauer einer Maschine (zB 20 Jahre Elektrik oder Mechanik) was macht ihr um die Maschine weiter zu betreiben?
> Gruß


Die üblichen wiederkehrenden Prüfungen halt.

Zusätzlich eh mal die Datenblätter wälzen, aber Sicherheitsbauteile wie Not-Halt-Auswertegerät oder Schutztürwächter haben eine Bemessunslebensdauer (TM) von 20 Jahren. Danach ist der Weiterbetrieb nicht bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung. Heißt austauschen.

Wenn eine Schutztür recht häufig benutzt wird, dann kann es über den B10-Wert zusätzliche Einschränkungen geben. Letzteres gilt auch für andere verschleißbehaftete Bauteile wie Schütze.

Wie die Vorredner bereits angeläutet haben sollte alle Jahre wieder die Gefährdungsbeurteilung den Bestand gegenüber dem Stand der Technik abgleichen und ggf. geeignete Maßnahmen ableiten.


----------



## Blockmove (24 August 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Antwort.
> Aber nach diesen z.B 20 Jahren, muss der Betreiber den Hersteller kontaktieren? Oder kann der Betreiber die "Renovierung" machen? Wer wird dann den Hersteller der Maschine sein? Ich denke den Betreiber, aber ist es üblich/richtig so zu machen,?


Wer nach den 20 Jahren die "Renovierung" macht ist egal. Es kann der ursprüngliche Hersteller, der Betreiber oder jemand ganz anders sein.
Ob und wer Hersteller im Sinne der CE wird, muss vertraglich geregelt werden. Wenn nichts geregelt ist, dann ist es der Betreiber.
Auch wenn der Auftrag an den ursprünglichen Hersteller geht.
CE ist aber meist sekundär. Vor der Renovierung ist die Prüfung auf "wesentliche Veränderung" zu machen.
Und da kommt in 99% raus, das es keine wesentliche Veränderung im Sinne der MRL ist.
Was bleibt, ist aber die die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung und die Anpassung an den Stand der Technik.
Und natürlich die Aktualisierung der Gefährdungsbeurteilung.
Jetzt kommt natürlich u.U. die Crux.
Laut Norm muss beim Inverkehrbringen einer Maschine die Risikobeurteilung nicht dem Kunden ausgehändigt werden.
Wie will man aber nach 20 Jahren ein Retrofit machen, wenn man keine Performance Level kennt?
Deshalb ist bei uns das Aushändigen der RBU Bestandteil der Einkaufsbedingeungen.


----------



## Elektriko (25 August 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wer nach den 20 Jahren die "Renovierung" macht ist egal. Es kann der ursprüngliche Hersteller, der Betreiber oder jemand ganz anders sein.
> Ob und wer Hersteller im Sinne der CE wird, muss vertraglich geregelt werden. Wenn nichts geregelt ist, dann ist es der Betreiber.
> Auch wenn der Auftrag an den ursprünglichen Hersteller geht.
> CE ist aber meist sekundär. Vor der Renovierung ist die Prüfung auf "wesentliche Veränderung" zu machen.
> ...


Super erklärt, Danke für Deine Antwort


----------



## marscho (25 August 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Deshalb ist bei uns das Aushändigen der RBU Bestandteil der Einkaufsbedingeungen.


Hervorragende Anmerkung. Man sollte in dem Zusammenhang auch bedenken, dass es einem passieren kann, dass nach 20 Jahren der Originalhersteller gar nicht mehr verfügbar ist.

Aus ähnlichen Gründen empfehle ich in der Regel, auch die Passwörter für Sicherheitsprogramme vom Hersteller anzufordern. Ja, manche stellen sich da etwas quer, wollen entsprechende Formulare ausgefüllt haben usw. Wenn ich aber nach einigen Jahren ohne den Originalhersteller da stehe und etwas ändern will (bzw. das von einem Dritten durchführen lasse), habe ich unter Umständen Probleme.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr einen Kundenumbau, bei dem genau das nicht der Fall war und dann musste der aufwändig "außen rum" frickeln.


----------



## Blockmove (25 August 2022)

marscho schrieb:


> Hervorragende Anmerkung. Man sollte in dem Zusammenhang auch bedenken, dass es einem passieren kann, dass nach 20 Jahren der Originalhersteller gar nicht mehr verfügbar ist.
> 
> Aus ähnlichen Gründen empfehle ich in der Regel, auch die Passwörter für Sicherheitsprogramme vom Hersteller anzufordern. Ja, manche stellen sich da etwas quer, wollen entsprechende Formulare ausgefüllt haben usw. Wenn ich aber nach einigen Jahren ohne den Originalhersteller da stehe und etwas ändern will (bzw. das von einem Dritten durchführen lasse), habe ich unter Umständen Probleme.
> 
> Ich hatte letztes Jahr einen Kundenumbau, bei dem genau das nicht der Fall war und dann musste der aufwändig "außen rum" frickeln.


Beim Thema Safety-Passwort haben wir auch noch keine richtige Lösung wie wir das mit unseren Lieferanten rechtssicher handeln können. Ist halt ein Risiko für beide Seiten.
Von einem Lieferant gab es das Passwort in einem versiegelten Umschlag mit entsprechenden Vertragsbedingungen.
Fand ich eigentlich gar nicht verkehrt.


----------



## s_kraut (26 August 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Beim Thema Safety-Passwort haben wir auch noch keine richtige Lösung wie wir das mit unseren Lieferanten rechtssicher handeln können. Ist halt ein Risiko für beide Seiten.
> Von einem Lieferant gab es das Passwort in einem versiegelten Umschlag mit entsprechenden Vertragsbedingungen.
> Fand ich eigentlich gar nicht verkehrt.


Das Thema Passwort zum F-Programm wird nach meiner Sicht zu heiss gekocht.

Es gibt eine Abnahme/Übergabe, da wird die Maschine/Anlage übergeben, meinetwegen inklusive Sourcecode, Softwareabzug (der hat ein Zeitstempel und eine Prüfziffer) und Begleitdoku. Das wird formal abgenommen bzw übergeben.

Designfreeze.

Danach ist es Eigentum des Betreibers, womit er verantwortungsbewusst umzugehen hat.
Wenn er bewusst Änderungen herbeiführt, obliegt es seiner Verantwortung. Es ist glasklar nachvollziehbar, wer die jeweilige Änderung vorgenommen hat. 

Ob es ein verdeckter Fehler im Sourcecode war oder ob einer später reingegrätscht hat.


----------



## Blockmove (26 August 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Es ist glasklar nachvollziehbar, wer die jeweilige Änderung vorgenommen hat.


Nein, ist es nicht unbedingt.
Ich kann mit dem Passwort Änderungen durchführen. Geht‘s in die Hose, spielt man den alten Stand ein.
Die CRC ist i.O. und keiner war es.
Der verantwortungsvolle Umgang ist so eine Sache.
Es gibt immer mal wieder Situationen, die eine temporäre Änderung am F-Programm erfordern.
Ob diese immer richtig ausgeführt sind, sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Glon (26 August 2022)

Bei Bosch Rexroth Servo-Controllern gab es für die Safety immer einen Counter.
Daran konnte man schön erkennen ob jemand was verändert hat.

Ist das woanders nicht üblich?


----------



## marscho (26 August 2022)

Glon schrieb:


> Bei Bosch Rexroth Servo-Controllern gab es für die Safety immer einen Counter.
> Daran konnte man schön erkennen ob jemand was verändert hat.
> 
> Ist das woanders nicht üblich?


Kenne ich so ehrlich gesagt auch. Bei Siemens habe ich den Zeitstempel und die Änderungshistorie. Da steht dann sogar der angemeldete Benutzer drin, mit dem der Download durchgeführt wurde. Bei Allen Bradley gibt's Download-Ids.

PS: Ich habe schon einige Male die Bitte an Siemens herangetragen, die Änderungshistorie doch bitte zumindest optional mit dem Passwort für die F-CPU schützen zu können. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass es das inzwischen gibt oder (V17 vllt.?)?

Allgemein sehe ich aus Herstellersicht kein großes Problem, Passwörter nach dem Gefahrenübergang herauszugeben. Wenn meine internen Prozesse zur Änderungsnachverfolgung sauber sind, gibts hier erfahrungsgemäß keine großen Geschichten.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch in allen Visus (Siemens und Rockwell zumindest, sofern das halt möglich ist) versucht, entsprechende Anzeigen implementieren zu lassen, in denen man die sicherheitsrelevanten Daten auch ohne PG ablesen kann. Somit ist bei *jedem *Serviceeinsatz der entsprechende Stand des Sicherheitsprogramms auf der Anlage durch den Monteur zu verifizieren (ja, das kriegen auch Schlosser hin 🙂).

Knifflig wirds dann, wenn der Kunde draußen was rummurkst, der Monteur vom Kunden das aktuelle Programm bekommt und keiner mal prüft, was da eigentlich getrieben wurde. Wird das intern zurückgespielt und damit weiter gearbeitet, weiß irgendwann keiner mehr so wirklich, wer das eigentlich war.


----------

